# "All is Ash" plot help



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, I'm interested in writing a short/novel, I'm not sure on my plot idea, it involves the scale wardens (traitor warband who fanatically worship the minor chaos god of flame) and the brethren of the phoenix who are xenobotics Diy chapter. It's set a little bit further along the line than Gws current setting. So without further ado here is my idea,

Edit: ignore spelling mistakes for now as I'm writing from my iPhone and can't be bothered working the notes app.

The most famous event including the scale wardens was during a clash with the brethren of the phoenix, the blood angel successors were en-route to a distress call from an imperial held world terrorised by a dark elder raid. The wardens appeared in the warp beside the brethren of the phoenix. The brethren reacted fast, mounting their gunships and starting their big weapons. It seemed the wardens were also unprepared for the sons of sanguinis met no resistance at first. They entered sleeping traitors quarters and killing them in their sleep. The wardens soon cought on and began fighting back, they did not have any organisation in thier ranks or presence of leadership. The brethren fought thief way to the bridge where they found Dargus and his most trusted warriors. Although small in number the scale wardens were formidable foes and the rest of the wardens had begun to form into a unit. Dargus summoned a warp dragon to the bridge, it was a magnificent and terrifying at the same time. It would have slain the brethren in a heartbeat had not (INSERT NAME HERE) the chief librarian of the brethren summoned a giant golden phoenix, the dragon and phoenix launches into battle, flames erupting from feathers and scales. The marines, traitor and loyalist alike were forced to duck in cover or be Incinerated by the heat of the battle of titans. The phoenix and dragon left the bridge, smashing the barge in two, the brethren retreated to their barge and left warp space, while the wardens sat in the void waiting for the rest of their fleet to arrive and pick them up.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

What form of help do you require? The plot idea, itself, sounds interesting. How long do you plan on making the story? If you're going for a short story, then this would be a very good starting place for it. If you have plans on making a novel, you'll need to expand your plot I'd think, or, at the very least, refine it so it can be worked out into a larger, more encompassing story line. 

If you need some help, just holler bud. I'm not the greatest writer but having someone else as a sounding board for potential story plot lines does help. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

my story just, grew first lone dreadnought was about a dreadnough escapeing tryanids now the tales grown to a massvie quest to stop a obliterator from his plan. it depend on how much, or little you willing to raign you your imagnation.


----------

